# Anyone knows what steam heads fit a circa 2004 little gem?



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

Have gotten fed up with my steamer either over frothing my milk or not incorporating the air sufficiently. I can get whirlpools so powerful the milk threatens to come out the jug; I can go for standing turbulence in the milk; I told myself it was user error, but I've never had issue with my far less powerful one steam hole Gaggia, nor when I tried my friend's GS3 which is equally as powerful and (I think) also uses a four hole tip - milk came out silky smooth.

I know it's silly to compare a little gem to a GS3, but I don't see how the steam for a 4l boiler into one flat white will be any different between the two machines save for the tip, so here I am. Anyone bought replacement tips for Fracino machines before/anyone knows if their steam heads are all standardly-sized? The tip design is a female thread on the tip and male on the wand.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Steam tips are not all a standard thread/ size. Some tips are interchangeable , there is a list somewhere on the forum with suitable cross matches.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I only use the 4 hole tip on my Heavenly when I'm steaming a very large jug of milk, otherwise it's too powerful to control (certainly for a small jug). I prefer the 2 hole as it steams at a speed more suited to my limited barista skills.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that they are all standard size btw, but it would be better to check with Fracino than trust me.


----------

